# plowing with Wrangler: auto or 5 speed?



## chrislierheimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey, looking at buying a 99-03 Wrangler & putting a Snow-Way 22 on it, to plow by 400' driveway, 3/4 mile private road & my business parking lot (small). I think a 6 cyl Wrangler will do the job. Any recommendations on auto vs 5 speed? Anyone plow with Wranglers? Thanks


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

An stick with do the job it'll just be more frustrating to try and **** and work the plow at the same time. Also, you just have to be careful about riding the clutch. If you ride the clutch to much while your pushing snow things will get ugly. If you go with the manual, get a hand held controller. The sno-way 22 is definitly a good choice. I've heard good things about them.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

I personally have never plowed with a stick but I would think that it would be much more cumbersome than running an automatic JMO.

I see that you are looking at our 22 series plow. Thank you for your interest in our products.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Trying to **** and work the plow at the same time is always a pain in the ass...


----------



## trashtrucker200 (Sep 4, 2008)

had 2 wranglers w/ plows( meyer) 4 cyl 5sp both. plowed anything with ease. Many driveways and parking lots, not just mine.Stick is no problem.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

chrislierheimer;576681 said:


> Hey, looking at buying a 99-03 Wrangler & putting a Snow-Way 22 on it, to plow by 400' driveway, 3/4 mile private road & my business parking lot (small). I think a 6 cyl Wrangler will do the job. Any recommendations on auto vs 5 speed? Anyone plow with Wranglers? Thanks


chris i see your in colorado! come see me in denver and i will help you out!
thanks
nick


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm partial to automatics unless it's a floor mount three speed. Had a CJ 7 with a three speed we used as a driveway plow. Loved the up and back ease in the drives.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Plowing with jeep for 21 years (used a pickup first year) Ive had 3 5Sp jeep and 1 Auto jeep....
Hated the Auto. If you normally drive a stick then get a 5sp if you normally drive an auto better get an auto.


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

'06 Jeep TJ "Silver"...Plowed all winter (SE WI.) and it (6 sp NSG370) worked real well.

C.


----------



## KC2LLW (Dec 14, 2006)

I plow my driveway with my 54 Willys CJ3B 3 speed manual 6' Meyers plow I never get past 2nd gear My manual works fine but my driveway is only about 200' 
Steve


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

hay JOMOFO

Time to think outside the box:waving:
I never have a hard time trying to shift and work the plow at the same time
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=349838&postcount=18


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i like plowing with a auto better...stick is nice but plowing with a auto is so much better..just my 2 cents


----------



## TerrForms (Dec 9, 2005)

*Stick Jeep*

Had a CJ5 3speed stick (4cyl) Plowed 20 drives and 2 lots. My leg got tired after about 5 hrs! Worked OK but a little slow. Cold too with rag top! Didn"t even turn on the heater. It would fog up the window.


----------



## Let_It_Snow (Oct 1, 2008)

Plowed for years with a stick and it works okay...but plowing with an automatic is much easier.


----------



## iowaplowboy (Nov 5, 2007)

*Stick*

Made this little thing to mount to the gear shift, works sweet. The middle hole usually has a toggle for the add-on backup lights, but I'm replacing them. Also put a "tractor ball" on the wheel for one-handing it.

4-speed transmission lets me take the RPMs up without the transmission shifting up. Keeps the power in the push, not to mention keeps the battery charged without problem.

I shift between jobs, and to back up, which you would have to do anyway. This took me less than half an hour, and really makes it sweet. Still got a free hand for the coffee any time I'm not making the short runs.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Meyer makes a system for mounting a slic stik on the shifter


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

I had a 87 4.0L with a 7' Meyers on it, 5 speed, great plow rig for residential driveways! Never had any problems with it, it's really like having a 1/2 ton truck with solid axle in the front. Nice and small for maneuverability.


----------



## Plow Man Jim (Oct 2, 2008)

I just put a Meyers 6.5 Poly Blade on my 1995" Jeep cherokee. It is an auto it's my first time with a blade so I'm hoping all go's well. I'm in the midle of Iowa so sometimes we get a good snow once in a while. Might get up to four Inches tonight. I'm sure hoping so I can try her out soon..L.O.L. All I know is this if all there was between you and the snow was a shovel it would snow every day.. Come on Snow.. Let her f ly....


----------



## Plow Man Jim (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Plow boy where you at in Iowa. I'm just North of FortDodge a few miles?


----------

